# Παρουσίαση βιβλίου: "Η άνοδος και η πτώση του Homo Economicus" του Γιάννη Παπαδογιάννη



## argyro (Jun 25, 2012)

Το βάζω τελευταία στιγμή...

Η παρουσίαση θα γίνει αύριο, 26 Ιουνίου 2012, στον Ιανό στις 12:30. 

Αυτή είναι η σελίδα του βιβλίου:
http://homoeconomicusanodosptosi.wordpress.com/


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Ωραία παρέα θα είναι εκεί. Αν φροντίσουν να τραβήξουν κανένα βιντεάκι, θα θέλαμε να ακούσουμε τις παρουσιάσεις. Σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει το βιβλίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Δεν θα ορκιστεί Υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας ο Στουρνάρας; Ή ο Μπάμπης, έστω; ;)


----------



## argyro (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωραία παρέα θα είναι εκεί. Αν φροντίσουν να τραβήξουν κανένα βιντεάκι, θα θέλαμε να ακούσουμε τις παρουσιάσεις. Σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει το βιβλίο.



Δεν έχω ιδέα, αλλά αν τραβήξουν σίγουρα θα μπει στη σελίδα του βιβλίου. Δεν το υπόσχομαι, αλλά πιθανόν να μπορώ να σου εξασφαλίσω ένα αντίτυπο (με δυσκολία θα πάρω το δικό μου...)



drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν θα ορκιστεί Υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας ο Στουρνάρας; Ή ο Μπάμπης, έστω; ;)



Χαχα! Δεν ξέρω, αλλά ελπίζω πως όχι (το δεύτερο) :inno:


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν θα ορκιστεί Υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας ο Στουρνάρας; Ή ο Μπάμπης, έστω; ;)





Γλίτωσε ο Μπάμπης...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, γιατί βγήκε σε γκρίκλις το quote από τον δόκτορα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Το ιστοπλοϊκό μου μπάζει νερά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Ξεματιάσματα, ευχές, ολατακαλατουκόσμου ο Δόκτορας. Τιμαί φιλικαί, εξόφλησις μετρητοίς.


----------

